# Pigeon lost voice - Please Help!!



## Chachi89 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi Everyone! I am hoping someone here can give me some guidance on what I can do to help my pet pigeon, Chachi who I’ve had for about 8+ years. In July she began to have blood in her stool. She was taken to the vet who prescribed her antibiotics (Clavamox Generic 91.4mg)as well as some probiotics. The blood in her stool eventually subsided and hasn’t happened since. However, about a week ago her voice became very low and now you can barely hear it. I also picked her up and noticed her lower abdomen felt “swollen”. I have to be honest.. I don’t recall if this is her normal size for lower abdomen or not and am not sure if I’m just being paranoid at this point. I tried taking her to the vet and she became very stressed on the ride to the vet so I decided to turn back afraid I would make the situation worse. She is eating and drinking water but has been puffed up. At this point I don’t know what to do because she seems to get super stressed when going to the vet even though she has been there once before. 

Should I giver her some of the antibiotics that we have on hand? 

Ive researched so much on what it could possibly be but am unsure on what to do. I do believe she is a female, although she’s never laid an egg. She is also my only pet pigeon and is free to roam the house until bed time.

Does anyone have any advice? 


Thank you so much everyone for your help!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What does her droppings look like? You can also check the beak and throat area with a flashlight for any growths that might indicate canker or yeast. If her crop seems heavy and food not digesting, try to feed her warmed up applesauce. Then gently massage the crop area to get it moving again. Don't feed until the crop is empty.


----------



## Chachi89 (Apr 11, 2020)

Her droppings are normal and I checked her throat and it looks normal as well. I will give the applesauce a try.


----------



## Chachi89 (Apr 11, 2020)

Please can someone help me! I took Chachi to the vet they did an X-ray and Ultrasound and they said she has some sort of growth that can either be eggs or a cancer. They have released her as they can’t do anything else for her. They have given her some antibiotics and said if she gets better within 48hours there may be hope for her. 

I don’t want to loose my little baby she means the world to me! I live in Rhode Island, does anyone know where I else can go to get a second opinion? I have taken her to Ocean State Vet Specialist. 

Or has anyone dealt with this kinda of issue? What can I give her or do for her? 

Thank You.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Search for a decent avian vet, there must be some close to you.

What did they mean by "eggs"? That she might be eggbound? And did they say cancer or canker? There is a difference. Canker can be treated. What antibiotics did they give you?


----------

